# Animal Crossing Miis in Tomodachi Life



## AidenTheGamer (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a lot of them (Personalities are the North American personalities):

Marshal (Dreamer; Super all-time: Peach; Worst: Celery)
Bob (Dreamer; All-time: Pizza; Worst: Squid-ink Spaghetti)
Tangy (Trendsetter; Sweetheart: Me; Worst ever: Kiwi)
Static (Leader)
Rosie (Trendsetter; Super All-time: Kiwi)
Felicity (Trendsetter; Best Friend: Digby; Worst ever: Hard Candy)
Ankha (Designer)
Snake (Entertainer)
Chrissy (Trendsetter)
Francine (Designer)
Carmen (Trendsetter)
Hazel (Charmer)
Poncho (Leader; Super all-time: Escargot)
Moe (Dreamer; Worst: Veggie Burger)
Kid Cat (Leader)

Can you list and take pictures of your AC islanders?


----------



## Emily (Jan 23, 2015)

I never thought about animal crossing villager miis before, did you create them yourself or find them on the internet? I would love a few in my game.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2015)

Emily said:


> I never thought about animal crossing villager miis before, did you create them yourself or find them on the internet? I would love a few in my game.



I know there are some on the internet
If I remember once I get on my iPad, I'll post them


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm using a Villager Mii that I made myself:






And a Gaston Mii made by BreezyCrossing on Tumblr:





If you want the QR codes, you can them here: Villager - Gaston


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok I got them;


----------



## dragonair (Jan 24, 2015)

Ohhh I created a Diana & Zell Mii! I wanted them to get together but they hate each other lmao ; w ;


----------



## Emily (Jan 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Ok I got them;



Thanks Jake gonna use these


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Apr 27, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 27, 2015)

I made a bunch, now if I wasn't so lazy to screenshot em'.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 28, 2015)

I made a bunch of my favourite villagers and my mayor, but deleted them later on lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Ok I got them;



Those are sweet.


----------



## Drake789 (Apr 29, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Ok I got them;



These are all so great, I'm definitely gonna put them on my island!


----------

